# TX has excellent highways,



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> ....This applies to city roads as well as the highways - everything seems to be partially torn up because it's under construction. You must be living in a different part of the city than I am (I'm south of downdown).


Sound like you are living in Midtown. If that is correct, then welcome to the neighborhood. :thumbup: There are 2 of us on this board that live in Midtown, TLudwig and myself. We also have a thread going about trying to get together next month with other board members living in the Houston/SE TX area. Hopefully you will be able to join us.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> OK, to all you nitpickers... The section I was traveling is east of Los Angeles, so it's known as the San Bernardino Fwy.


So, that would put you west of Houston, so I guess you could technically still call it the Katy Fwy out here!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> So, that would put you west of Houston, so I guess you could technically still call it the Katy Fwy out here!


Wrong. East of LA can also be east of Houston, which I was. So, it's called Baytown East Fwy. :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> I just moved to houston last week, and I find the quality of roads here to be even worse than they were in Atlanta (which doesn't have great roads to begin with). This applies to city roads as well as the highways - everything seems to be partially torn up because it's under construction. You must be living in a different part of the city than I am (I'm south of downdown).


The nightmare of US 59/Spur 527 will be around for awhile along with the Katy Freeway reconstruction. In case you are not aware of it, US 59 is going from an elevated freeway to a below surface one. You should have been here a couple years ago when all the streets in Midtown heading into downtown were all torn up, Fannin, Main, Travis, Louisiana, San Jacinto, plus the construction of the Metro train gave us a big headache.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> The nightmare of US 59/Spur 527 will be around for awhile along with the Katy Freeway reconstruction. In case you are not aware of it, US 59 is going from an elevated freeway to a below surface one. You should have been here a couple years ago when all the streets in Midtown heading into downtown were all torn up, Fannin, Main, Travis, Louisiana, San Jacinto, plus the construction of the Metro train gave us a big headache.


Thank goodness I have nothing to do with downtown, except once in a while to see a Rocket or an Astro game.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Wouldn't this thread be more appropriate in the Off Topic forum?
> 
> Dave, please try to post in the correct forum next time.
> 
> :eeps:


:nono:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I went to Austin over the weekend. Went up there on 290 and returned HWY 71/I-10. It's just too easy to cruise at 90 and not feel like you're endangering yourself or others. Saw a few gendarmes, but the V1 did it's thing on time. Let's decide on that get-together soon, OK?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Wouldn't this thread be more appropriate in the Off Topic forum?
> 
> Dave, please try to post in the correct forum next time.:eeps:


It will soon be deleted anyway. What's the point? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Wrong. East of LA can also be east of Houston, which I was. So, it's called Baytown East Fwy. :thumbup:


Well the Santa Monica is the Santa Monica. No way you guys can have that. Once you are East of L.A., no more Santa Monica freeway, so keep those Texans off our stuff, man! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Well the Santa Monica is the Santa Monica. No way you guys can have that. Once you are East of L.A., no more Santa Monica freeway, so keep those Texans off our stuff, man! :thumbup:


Texans don't understand, east of LA, it's the San Bernardino Fwy, which includes that stretch they call Katy Fwy.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Texans don't understand, east of LA, it's the San Bernardino Fwy, which includes that stretch they call Katy Fwy.


Don't they do the same thing? West of downtown it is the Katy Fwy. East of downtown it is the Eastex (I think) Fwy. They should just simplify things and call it the 10. :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Don't they do the same thing? West of downtown it is the Katy Fwy. East of downtown it is the Eastex (I think) Fwy. They should just simplify things and call it the 10. :rofl:


According to my Thrifty rental car map, Eastex Fwy is the 59 north of downtown. :dunno:
I10 east of downtown aka Baytown East Fwy.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> According to my Thrifty rental car map, Eastex Fwy is the 59 north of downtown. :dunno:
> I10 east of downtown aka Baytown East Fwy.


Being an authority on the Eastex Freeway, since I live in Kingwood, you are correct. :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bill325Ci said:


> Being an authority on the Eastex Freeway, since I live in Kingwood, you are correct. :thumbup:


That namimg convention drives out of town people nuts since those names are not use on the official road signs.  Tell someone to take the SW Freeway to the West Loop, go past the Katy Freeway to get to the NW Freeway, and see how lost they get.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> That namimg convention drives out of town people nuts since those names are not use on the official road signs.  Tell someone to take the SW Freeway to the West Loop, go past the Katy Freeway to get to the NW Freeway, and see how lost they get.


Conversely, the naming convention is a must for Houstonians. When Houstonians think of 59, most only think of the Southwest Freeway.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> That namimg convention drives out of town people nuts since those names are not use on the official road signs.  Tell someone to take the SW Freeway to the West Loop, go past the Katy Freeway to get to the NW Freeway, and see how lost they get.


Well some people need to get out and travel more, I guess. How's this translation from the west coast:

Tell someone to take the 59 to the 610w (meaning go north), go up past the 10 to get to the 290. You guys ain't got sh*t on us! 

Seriously, L.A. and Houston are probably the two most comprehensive freeway systems in the U.S., yet our traffic still sucks major arse!


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

Bill325Ci said:


> Conversely, the naming convention is a must for Houstonians. When Houstonians think of 59, most only think of the Southwest Freeway.


It's mixed out here, but most people refer to the numbers. There are so many freeways, it can be hard to keep track of. The 14 is a lot easier than remembering the Santa Clarita Freeway, unless you take that fwy daily. Etc. I like the numbering system better. It just seems to simplify things. We need that out here since our brains are dumbed down from a variety of life circumstances!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

NewBmwGuy said:


> It's mixed out here, but most people refer to the numbers. There are so many freeways, it can be hard to keep track of. The 14 is a lot easier than remembering the Santa Clarita Freeway, unless you take that fwy daily. Etc. I like the numbering system better. It just seems to simplify things. We need that out here since our brains are dumbed down from a variety of life circumstances!


the infamous 405/101, not the San Diego/Ventura Fwys interchange.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> According to my Thrifty rental car map, Eastex Fwy is the 59 north of downtown. :dunno:
> I10 east of downtown aka Baytown East Fwy.


Whoops, I better stick with the numbers on the freeways. :rofl:


----------

